# The Struggle Bus.



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

What ails you, fren?
Board the Struggle Bus and tell me your woes.


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Awwwwwwwwwww I appreciate you


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

I understand you, truly I do. It's an awful feeling, though I won't say that I know what it's like to be in your shoes. I can say that I am familiar with that expression...and everything else is truly sad.

Keep in mind, these are words that are mainly centered to be that of comfort, not anything else.

I'm sorry that these are the feelings that plague you so. I can't say that I know what it's like to be in your shoes, for one will never know the experiences and feeling of another, but I can at least say...there's always roads that get brighter in time. Despite this being a current low in terms of moods, I know that deep down, there's going to be something to make you feel better. These feelings won't last for long, and this is only a small bump in the road, down the long path that you'll have to take.

I'm not saying this'll be over quickly, nor am I underestimating the true weight of it all, I'm simply stating that in time...you will indeed heal. From what I've seen, you are an amazing person, a stellar friend, and a talented artist. If others see your career as a joke, then that's too bad for them! They clearly can't understand raw talent when they see it. If you lack that support, or feel as if you are a stain, know that there's others that see you as something better, as a friend rather than a menace.

No matter what you may think, you'll never be a nuisance to anyone here. In fact, you are the opposite! I see you as bright, cheery, bubbly, and funny! You and your art skill is indeed a talent and wonder to behold, and I'm sure things will eventually pick up for you!

No matter how low life may seem, no matter how dark the pit of depression and emptiness may feel, there's always a light that can be reached! It may hurt, it may sting, but know that you are cared for, know that there's folks who want to see you shine, not sink!

You are a cherished friend, so never see your pains as a pathetic cry for help. it's a call for someone to come to your aid, to comfort you and remind you that there's more to life than it may seem! I know you don't crave death, so that's good...but you must continue to exist. It takes effort, will, and strength, all of which you possess and more!

I have no doubt that you'll recover from this, no matter how long it takes! Whenever you feel down, and whenever you feel as if you are nothing, remember that you are on this earth for a purpose...nobody here is without one!

You'll always matter to someone, no matter what! There's hope as long as you keep it...however faint..

You can do this my friend. You can fight that darkness..

Don't let it consume you. Don't let it wrap around your soul, don't let it steal that light I know you have!

However dark the road ahead...there's always going to be something to illuminate your way. Never lose hope, never lose yourself!


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 13, 2022)

Oh sweetheart I appreciate this more than you know. ;_; And I know others will find appreciation in it, too.
I’m printing this out and putting it on the wall by my bed. I need spots of sunshine to remind me that I can feel good again.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

Understood! I'm glad I can offer any sort of help for you! I always want you to know there's folks there for you!

And if not, I'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 14, 2022)

This isn't the battle bus...


----------

